# Should I buy this snes?



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 3, 2020)

I bought everdrives last week but they didn’t arrive yet to me.

I dont have nes nor snes and I leared that their are different models of these consoles so is this snes a good model or bad one?


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 3, 2020)

I am not planning to mod it and used it on hdtv. I have crtv.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 3, 2020)

its up to you


----------



## godreborn (Oct 3, 2020)

I'm not too familiar with different snes models, but that doesn't really appear to have that yellow staining that the system is known for with age.  I'm not really sure how much you're paying for it, but I got a retron 3 hd.  it has hdmi, so I don't need to use composite like the normal retron 3, and it's not just like an emulator like the retron 5.  I didn't realize it at first, but the retron 5 saves games to the console, so you have to export them to the cart.  if something goes wrong and you didn't export the save, you're fucked.  I haven't had the best of luck with retrons though, so if this one fails or breaks, I'm just going to get an snes, nes, and genesis, and swap them out.  it won't matter much since I have a framemeister to upscale from 240p.  it's what I use with the ps2 for psx games.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 3, 2020)

godreborn said:


> I'm not too familiar with different snes models, but that doesn't really appear to have that yellow staining that the system is known for with age.  I'm not really sure how much you're paying for it, but I got a retron 3 hd.  it has hdmi, so I don't need to use composite like the normal retron 3, and it's not just like an emulator like the retron 5.  I didn't realize it at first, but the retron 5 saves games to the console, so you have to export them to the cart.  if something goes wrong and you didn't export the save, you're fucked.  I haven't had the best of luck with retrons though, so if this one fails or breaks, I'm just going to get an snes, nes, and genesis, and swap them out.  it won't matter much since I have a framemeister to upscale from 240p.  it's what I use with the ps2 for psx games.


Yeah I could buy analog super nt from ebay but it is very expensive over there so I want to use original systems specially that I have crtv.

you should use crtv as well.
Framemister is very very expensive now cost almost 1000

I didn’t know about snes models until today hehe If I knew I would not have bought the everdrives hehe


----------



## godreborn (Oct 3, 2020)

I don't have room for a ctr.  the only thing I don't like about any of the retrons is that the cartridges can be a pita to remove, possibly breaking off the teeth in the cartridge slot.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 3, 2020)

godreborn said:


> I don't have room for a ctr.  the only thing I don't like about any of the retrons is that the cartridges can be a pita to remove, possibly breaking off the teeth in the cartridge slot.


Yes I bought these flash carts to play on real systems to feel the real experience not to play on clones hehe.

I learned that the lastes revisions of snes has glitches too hehe 1chip.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 3, 2020)

That snes appears to be in an incredibly good condition.

I have no idea what are the prices meant for in the 3rd screenshot so I hope it is not overpriced, because otherwise it would be a bad idea to get it, especially since yellowed units can be saved using hydrogen peroxide and uv light.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 3, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> That snes appears to be in an incredibly good condition.
> 
> I have no idea what are the prices meant for in the 3rd screenshot so I hope it is not overpriced, because otherwise it would be a bad idea to get it, especially since yellowed units can be saved using hydrogen peroxide and uv light.


It should cost me this much which is not bad


----------



## godreborn (Oct 3, 2020)

I'm not sure if the flash cart even works on the retron.  I know that snes cartridges can be up to 3 pronged with the part that connects to the cartridge slot.  they're for added graphical and sound capabilities I believe.  I don't think the retron has that, so it can't play some games.  the snes also has a separate chip for graphics, sound, and controller.  the retron puts all of them in the same chip I believe.  there's some heavy modding you can do on the retrons too.  I once found a site where you could make it even better than the snes, as long as you can solder.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 3, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> It should cost me this much which is not bad


Not too bad. It could be cheaper, but it's expected considering the console looks brand new.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 3, 2020)

godreborn said:


> I'm not sure if the flash cart even works on the retron.  I know that snes cartridges can be up to 3 pronged with the part that connects to the cartridge slot.  they're for added graphical and sound capabilities I believe.  I don't think the retron has that, so it can't play some games.  the snes also has a separate chip for graphics, sound, and controller.  the retron puts all of them in the same chip I believe.  there's some heavy modding you can do on the retrons too.  I once found a site where you could make it even better than the snes, as long as you can solder.


I think thank the graphic chips are in the game cart themself

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> Not too bad. It could be cheaper, but it's expected considering the console looks brand new.


You made me want to buy it asap hehe


----------



## godreborn (Oct 3, 2020)

not sure, I'm just repeating what I read.  the retrons put everything in one chip, which is why some things aren't just like the snes.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 3, 2020)

godreborn said:


> not sure, I'm just repeating what I read.  the retrons put everything in one chip, which is why some things aren't just like the snes.


Retrons uses software emulators not real hardware I think.

but some snes games have special graphic chips inside them like the expansion ram for n64. Retron dont know what to do with these roms.

sd2snes has fpga emulates these special graphic chips to run the games.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 3, 2020)

actually, I think it's a hybrid of both.  I read that thing about the chips being the cause of things not being exactly like the snes.   there are ways to make it closer if not better by soldering.  I think it was a retron 3 nonhd that I was looking at the board.  the light piece when selecting a system, I remember that part well.  the hd version doesn't have the same piece.  the retron 5 might be totally software based.  it acts like an emulator.  the retron 3s don't have any emulator traits.  you just power on the system, and it will load whatever system you have selected.  there are no save states or anything like the retron 5.  plus, the saves are saved on the cartridge.  I only bought one to save space, but they're very cheaply made.​


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 3, 2020)

godreborn said:


> actually, I think it's a hybrid of both.  I read that thing about the chips being the cause of things not being exactly like the snes.   there are ways to make it closer if not better by soldering.  I think it was a retron 3 nonhd that I was looking at the board.  the light piece when selecting a system, I remember that part well.  the hd version doesn't have the same piece.  the retron 5 might be totally software based.  it acts like an emulator.  the retron 3s don't have any emulator traits.  you just power on the system, and it will load whatever system you have selected.  there are no save states or anything like the retron 5.  plus, the saves are saved on the cartridge.  I only bought one to save space, but they're very cheaply made.​


I dont like how they look hehe they look toy esh hehe


----------



## godreborn (Oct 3, 2020)

I think the board on the retron 3 at least is separated into three sections for each system, so the sound chip for the snes isn't used by the genesis.  it's an okay system, but the controllers that come with it are horrible.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 3, 2020)

godreborn said:


> I think the board on the retron 3 at least is separated into three sections for each system, so the sound chip for the snes isn't used by the genesis.  it's an okay system, but the controllers that come with it are horrible.


They only great feature of it is that you can play your real games carts .... on emulation hehe this is what retron known for I think. Instead of downloading roma from the internet.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 3, 2020)

Ewww! Purple console from America. UGLY! Go with Europe SNES since you are in EUROPE. Looks much cooler than America version. Here:



 

And

https://gbatemp.net/threads/which-console-design-is-better-of-snes-eur-jpn-or-usa.558033/


----------



## godreborn (Oct 3, 2020)

you can play real carts on either the nes or snes mini using an add on.  I have both, but if I could everything would be real.  I recently bought donkey kong country 3 for around $20.  I'm using real controllers as well.  I only have the retron to save room.  I think it should be okay to use composite on those older systems since it's upconverted and upscaled.  the framemeister does a nice job of it.  it doesn't fill the screen, it just expands it to as large as possible without things looking fat.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 3, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> Ewww! Purple console from America. UGLY! Go with Europe SNES since you are in EUROPE. Looks much cooler than America version. Here:
> 
> View attachment 226885
> 
> ...


Ntsc games run slower on pal system right?


----------



## tech3475 (Oct 3, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> Ntsc games run slower on pal system right?



PAL from this era runs slower anyway, even with PAL ROMS.

edit:

Although there may be exceptions for audio, depending on the system/game (e.g. Sonic 1 MD vs later 'optimised' games).


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 3, 2020)

tech3475 said:


> PAL from this era runs slower anyway, even with PAL ROMS.
> 
> edit:
> 
> Although there may be exceptions for audio, depending on the system/game (e.g. Sonic 1 MD vs later 'optimised' games).



I still prefer PAL version anyway. No complaint for me. Or go with Mini instead if you don't like it!


----------



## godreborn (Oct 3, 2020)

to get back to the original query, I'd say go for it.  if it's pal and you live in ntsc, you might have to check if your tv can support the resolution.  I think you'll get no signal if it doesn't.  wrong refresh rate = black and white image or a rippling effect from top to bottom if not both.  you also may need a converter for the power cable.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 3, 2020)

Should I buy 16gb micro sd cards or 32gb cards for these flash carts? hehe too much work to play these games


----------



## godreborn (Oct 3, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> Should I buy 16gb micro sd cards or 32gb cards for these flash carts? hehe too much work to play these games



go with the smaller of the two.  that's more than plenty for the entire snes library.  I have just the ntsc and some jp games on my snes mini via a flash cart, and I don't even think it takes up 2GBs.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 3, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> Ntsc games run slower on pal system right?



No, pal games are slower on pal system but you won't noticed it if you haven't played ntsc SNES at all.

If you compare them at youtube then yes, you will noticed. For me, I don't complaint because I loved Europe SNES than America SNES.

Again, if you want to play either PAL ROMS and NTSC ROMS on Super Nintendo PAL MINI Classic then there is no slowness because Super Nintendo PAL MINI CLASSIC IS 60HZ instead of 50HZ anyway.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 3, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> No, pal games are slower on pal system but you won't noticed it if you haven't played ntsc SNES at all.
> 
> If you compare them at youtube then yes, you will noticed. For me, I don't complaint because I loved Europe SNES than America SNES.
> 
> Again, if you want to play either PAL ROMS and NTSC ROMS on Super Nintendo PAL MINI Classic then there is no slowness because Super Nintendo PAL MINI CLASSIC IS 60HZ instead of 50HZ anyway.


I will buy the real hardware which maybe usa games run slower unlike classic mini which uses emulator.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 3, 2020)

damn, even smaller than I thought:






I fixed the hashes to every game that wasn't correct except for I think either final fantasy v or trials of mana.  one of them makes no sense but the game still works.  this is only really needed if patching the game and most emulators ignore hashes, so it's pretty pointless.  I just wanted my games to be as perfect as possible.  that's the size of the entire snes ntsc-usa library plus some fan translations (would need a hash fix).


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 3, 2020)

godreborn said:


> damn, even smaller than I thought:
> 
> View attachment 226886
> 
> I fixed the hashes to every game that wasn't correct except for I think either final fantasy v or trials of mana.  one of them makes no sense but the game still works.  this is only really needed if patching the game and most emulators ignore hashes, so it's pretty pointless.  I just wanted my games to be as perfect as possible.  that's the size of the entire snes ntsc-usa library plus some fan translations (would need a hash fix).


hmm I am not sure but maybe because that app hakchi convert them and shrink them before transferring them.

I found one download full pal,japan and usa snes games weighs 3.1gb hehe


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 3, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> hmm I am not sure but maybe because that app hakchi convert them and shrink them before transferring them.
> 
> I found one download full pal,japan and usa snes games weighs 3.1gb hehe



The hakchi will not work with real hardware. Only Mini Classic version.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 3, 2020)

I know that Satellaview snes roms works but what about Sufami Turbo snes roms do they work?


----------



## godreborn (Oct 3, 2020)

oh, yeah, you're right.  they are compressed.  I had forgotten about that.  you can use clrmame pro and .dat files to rid yourself of region duplicates.  I did that for my gba collection on the everdrive:


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 3, 2020)

godreborn said:


> oh, yeah, you're right.  they are compressed.  I had forgotten about that.  you can use clrmame pro and .dat files to rid yourself of region duplicates.  I did that for my gba collection on the everdrive:
> 
> View attachment 226887


nah just keep them all hehe I dont mind going through pages. the memory card will be for it only.

I kept 12gb worth of gba roms for my gba x5 hehe

I just divided region roms in separate folders


----------



## godreborn (Oct 3, 2020)

some roms have world as the region, since only one version of it was ever released.  I made sure to keep those.  I even have three of the six aladdin games I know of for the nes mini.  3 have unique ids; the other three are the same id as the normal game.  I got the idea to get them from avgn.  apparently, the deck enhancer (aladdin) doesn't like the top loader.  I think avgn said he could smell burning plastic.  lmao!


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 3, 2020)

do they work on flash cart?


----------



## JaapDaniels (Oct 3, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> do they work on flash cart?



not all are yet reversed, and might not ever get reversed, sd-snes pro has most options for snes at the moment, but at a cost.
copyboxes had only 4 special ship options when you had one of susch games using such special chip on top, this can't be done on modern versions.
sd-snes has room to emulate a lot of these chips though, standard everdrive does none specialchip game.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 3, 2020)

JaapDaniels said:


> not all are yet reversed, and might not ever get reversed, sd-snes pro has most options for snes at the moment, but at a cost.
> copyboxes had only 4 special ship options when you had one of susch games using such special chip on top, this can't be done on modern versions.
> sd-snes has room to emulate a lot of these chips though, standard everdrive does none specialchip game.



I already bought the latest sd2snes called Fxpak pro and I hope it gets full rom support someday.

I have to setup alot of things next week hehe


----------



## JaapDaniels (Oct 3, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> I already bought the latest sd2snes called Fxpak pro and I hope it gets full rom support someday.
> 
> I have to setup alot of things next week hehe


most likely not, but the only roms not supported now are not that much played roms. i've got the fxpak pro (under the older name sd2snes pro) and a analogue super nt. can test if you're games will run, but for as far as i'm conserned all works fine.
for now: use this firmware for experimental latest futures, use: this firmware for official support.
you can use www.dotsarecool.com/sd2snesimg/ for modding the menu of the fxpak pro
roms not working today are in here, and most likely will never come working since they require hw that can't be fixed in a general way.
you can however buy a game with ST-011, ST-018 or SPC7110 chip on it and reflash with a programmer the rom inside for these games.
since Sufami Turbo games are a special 8 bit gaming kit, it's a strange thing and as far as i remember there never came a flashcart/copybox solution for these games, you'd have to buy those games in some way... might be unofficial carts on etsy/ali i don't know that.
good luck!


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 3, 2020)

JaapDaniels said:


> most likely not, but the only roms not supported now are not that much played roms. i've got the fxpak pro (under the older name sd2snes pro) and a analogue super nt. can test if you're games will run, but for as far as i'm conserned all works fine.
> for now: use this firmware for experimental latest futures, use: this firmware for official support.
> you can use www.dotsarecool.com/sd2snesimg/ for modding the menu of the fxpak pro
> roms not working today are in here, and most likely will never come working since they require hw that can't be fixed in a general way.
> ...


Lucky I wish I ordered super nt hehe I had the money and everything but I didn’t buy it due to building powerful pc which I finished nothing on it hehe

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Which firmware is better?


----------



## JaapDaniels (Oct 3, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> Lucky I wish I ordered super nt hehe I had the money and everything but I didn’t buy it due to building powerful pc which I finished nothing on it hehe
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Which firmware is better?


it's what you prefer, the first experimental has 3 extra functions: realtime savestate (not working in every game), Gameboy roms support and Gameboy Color roms support, but not tested as good as the second fw option.
furious firmware is based on mrehkopf firmware, so the functions they share should be as good as they can be. mrehkopf is also linked to disigning the hardware, so mrekopf is more reliable.
i didn't stresstest the furious fw yet, but so far it works like charm.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 3, 2020)

JaapDaniels said:


> it's what you prefer, the first experimental has 3 extra functions: realtime savestate (not working in every game), Gameboy roms support and Gameboy Color roms support, but not tested as good as the second fw option.
> furious firmware is based on mrehkopf firmware, so the functions they share should be as good as they can be. mrehkopf is also linked to disigning the hardware, so mrekopf is more reliable.
> i didn't stresstest the furious fw yet, but so far it works like charm.


yes but I have to find me good condition snes ...... the one you saw in the pics are not on the latest pics he just sent me hehe


----------



## leon315 (Oct 3, 2020)

DUDE, u just exposed where you live, get ride that last pic ASAP, Anyway seems in good conditions that SNES, you also need a old CRT TV to fully enjoy SNES games.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 3, 2020)

leon315 said:


> DUDE, u just exposed where you live, get ride that last pic ASAP, Anyway seems in good conditions that SNES, you also need a old CRT TV to fully enjoy SNES games.


That is Aramex uk address not mine hehe I am in Kuwait

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Guys I not sure but I my crtv hurts my eyes hehe 

I just tried to play paper mario 64 on and I think it hurts my eyes or maybe I am just tired.

It like when I am seeing blue light led ... it hurts my eyes and makes me tear


----------



## realtimesave (Oct 3, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> Ewww! Purple console from America. UGLY! Go with Europe SNES since you are in EUROPE. Looks much cooler than America version. Here:
> 
> View attachment 226885
> 
> ...



I actually like the US version better now.  Sold all of mine for a pretty penny, nice profit.  And bought an Analogue Super NT which is superior in every way.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 3, 2020)

realtimesave said:


> I actually like the US version better now.  Sold all of mine for a pretty penny, nice profit.  And bought an Analogue Super NT which is superior in every way.


When did you buy it? Where and how much?


----------



## realtimesave (Oct 3, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> When did you buy it? Where and how much?



I bought it when it was readily available on the company's web site.  No idea why they stop making stuff though.  By now I forgot how much I paid.  All I remember is I sold a CIB snes system (which didn't have the original deck included because it was yellowed and fucking ugly) and that pretty much paid off the entire Analogue Super NT.  A guy called "spoonman" says that the original SNES decks are dying these days and he doesn't recommend even buying one.  I don't think he has an Analogue Super NT though.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 3, 2020)

realtimesave said:


> I bought it when it was readily available on the company's web site.  No idea why they stop making stuff though.  By now I forgot how much I paid.  All I remember is I sold a CIB snes system (which didn't have the original deck included because it was yellowed and fucking ugly) and that pretty much paid off the entire Analogue Super NT.  A guy called "spoonman" says that the original SNES decks are dying these days and he doesn't recommend even buying one.  I don't think he has an Analogue Super NT though.


Do you recommend paying extra for it like 500-1000? Hehe I regret not buying it in December.


----------



## realtimesave (Oct 3, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> Do you recommend paying extra for it like 500-1000? Hehe I regret not buying it in December.



It really depends how much you like SNES I guess. I generally try not to pay more than MSRP for stuff and usually pay for stuff when on sale.  Except for this, since I knew it would never have a sale price and also yeah the shipping cost was more than I thought it needed to be but it didn't break the bank.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 4, 2020)

Were their fake controls at that time?

is this one fake because Nintendo red logo looks weird.


----------



## realtimesave (Oct 4, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> Were their fake controls at that time?
> 
> is this one fake because Nintendo red logo looks weird.



Yeah the nintendo logo does look strange. I haven't ever heard of a bootleg done with box art though.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2020)

That purple SNES is in great shape, but personally, I'd go for the Japanese SNES with an adapter than the U.S. one. Never liked that kiddy color scheme.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



azoreseuropa said:


> Ewww! Purple console from America. UGLY! Go with Europe SNES since you are in EUROPE. Looks much cooler than America version. Here:
> 
> View attachment 226885
> 
> ...


The PAL/JPN definitely looks better for most of the world, but folks in U.S. and Canada, they grew up with the purple one so they tend to favor that one.

Design aside, the USA model runs the games correctly whereas the EUR model doesn't due to being PAL. It can be modified to run at 60, too.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 4, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> I bought everdrives last week but they didn’t arrive yet to me.
> 
> I dont have nes nor snes and I leared that their are different models of these consoles so is this snes a good model or bad one?


Should have gotten a SD2SNES instead.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 4, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Should have gotten a SD2SNES instead.


I did buy the latest version FXpak pro. I am worried that I dont have snes system yet hehe and after I these flash carts I learned that snes hardware is another world hehe too many models.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> I did buy the latest version FXpak pro. I am worried that I dont have snes system yet hehe and after I these flash carts I learned that snes hardware is another world hehe too many models.


Out of curiosity, are you going to play it on a CRT or HD TV?


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 4, 2020)

I have to go to these shops myself better than whatsapp photos.

The dam delivery guy wants money even if I didn’t buy it hehe I am not sitting on a bank

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Boesy said:


> Out of curiosity, are you going to play it on a CRT or HD TV?


Crtv because it is cheaper and maybe easy to find nicer models. I already have one but the quality of it is ok and it is not flat tv unfortunately.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

There is also big flat crtv at home but it is inside a room outside of the house And I dont have a place for it.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2020)

If it were HD, I was going to say this is what you should have went for (well, something like it) as it's a lot more convenient:


----------



## zfreeman (Oct 4, 2020)

HDTV: RAD2X


CRT: HD Retrovision


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 4, 2020)

This is the big old crtv

not sure how snes will look on it hehe


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 4, 2020)

Boesy said:


> The PAL/JPN definitely looks better for most of the world, but folks in U.S. and Canada, they grew up with the purple one so they tend to favor that one.
> 
> Design aside, the USA model runs the games correctly whereas the EUR model doesn't due to being PAL. It can be modified to run at 60, too.


That was exactly my thought as well.

Plus considering the fact that the Purple SNES in the first post is in REALLY good condition makes it even more interesting.
It is becoming increbibly rare to not find a yellowed unit heck even the stock stickers are still there.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 4, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> That was exactly my thought as well.
> 
> Plus considering the fact that the Purple SNES in the first post is in REALLY good condition makes it even more interesting.
> It is becoming increbibly rare to not find a yellowed unit heck even the stock stickers are still there.


I didn’t buy it because he took more pics of it and it looked dirty and maybe yellow. Maybe the plastic wrap reflects lights hehe. I think I have to go there and search.


----------



## leon315 (Oct 4, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> This is the big old crtv
> 
> not sure how snes will look on it hehe


YOU HAVE TO PLUG INTO Red/White/Yellow, or you can use a scart plug like this.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 4, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> I didn’t buy it because he took more pics of it and it looked dirty and maybe yellow. Maybe the plastic wrap reflects lights hehe. I think I have to go there and search.


Seems like the lighting there.
I still stand by my point, especially the top surface. It has not a single trace of yellowing.

But since you changed your mind it's fair to consider different options too


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 4, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Seems like the lighting there.
> I still stand by my point, especially the top surface. It has not a single trace of yellowing.
> 
> But since you changed your mind it's fair to consider different options too


Dam he told me he sold it. I think his just mad because I ask too many questions and requests pictures hehe


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 4, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> Dam he told me he sold it. I think his just mad because I ask too many questions and requests pictures hehe


Oh well. There's always the next one.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> This is the big old crtv
> 
> not sure how snes will look on it hehe


Dang. That TV would be awesome for PS2 gaming.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 4, 2020)

Boesy said:


> Dang. That TV would be awesome for PS2 gaming.



I will try n64 on it later hehe I think I will only see fog.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 4, 2020)

Boesy said:


> If it were HD, I was going to say this is what you should have went for (well, something like it) as it's a lot more convenient:


It's also emulation, and doesn't run games directly off the carts but dumps them onto internal memory. It's nothing more than a glorified emulator. Might as well play them on PC then.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 6, 2020)

What do you think of this one?

this is un1 so will break very soon?


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 6, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> What do you think of this one?
> 
> this is un1 so will break very soon?



This console looks to be in pretty decent shape, cosmetically. The cart slot also looks pretty good. Not excellent, but it's a 30 year old kids toy so finding superb examples is getting tougher all the time.

With SNES, besides the cosmetic condition the other main consideration is that there were several revisions of the hardware, even though Nintendo never announced or advertised the changes. For the regular console shell, the 1chip models made near the end of production are considered very desirable. Also the SNES mini / Super Famicom Jr. models have this best graphics chip too, but they were compromised with no S-video or RGB output included in the AV-multi. These 1chip and mini/Jr models are getting rather difficult to find nowadays, and expensive if you do.

https://www.retrorgb.com/snesversioncompare.html

All of my SNES consoles are Japan versions. I have 3 Super Famicoms, and 1 Super Famicom Jr. which I modded for S-video and RGB output. I also have an SD2SNES and a Framemeister, with a nice 27" Sony Trinitron. And oh yea, I got that Super NT too.

And 99% of the time when I want to play SNES, I play on the Switch Mini. LOL Something to think about.

Good luck OP. If you jump in with a real SNES, get at least an S-video cable. Much better than the standard composite output.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 6, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


> This console looks to be in pretty decent shape, cosmetically. The cart slot also looks pretty good. Not excellent, but it's a 30 year old kids toy so finding superb examples is getting tougher all the time.
> 
> With SNES, besides the cosmetic condition the other main consideration is that there were several revisions of the hardware, even though Nintendo never announced or advertised the changes. For the regular console shell, the 1chip models made near the end of production are considered very desirable. Also the SNES mini / Super Famicom Jr. models have this best graphics chip too, but they were compromised with no S-video or RGB output included in the AV-multi. These 1chip and mini/Jr models are getting rather difficult to find nowadays, and expensive if you do.
> 
> ...


Yes this one is the oldest and it the 2chip un1 so I have to look for another hehe.

I am not rushing.

did any of them break on you before?


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 6, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> Yes this one is the oldest and it the 2chip un1 so I have to look for another hehe.
> 
> I am not rushing.
> 
> did any of them break on you before?




No. All my stuff still works just fine. Generally speaking, Japanese people take good care of their stuff so that helps. I bought all my old consoles on vacation in Tokyo in 2013 and 2015. I also have a Famicom AV, a couple N64's, and a beautiful orange Gamecube with matching controllers and Gameboy Player which I modded with a Xeno GC.

But I would caution about attempting mods unless you have the soldering skills already - don't try to learn on your consoles. When I first attempted the S-video & RGB mod on my Super Famicom Jr., I messed up with the soldering iron and pulled a leg off the S-RGB chip. I was still able to use composite, but not RGB or S-video. Which, since I was buying a Framemeister really sucked. I just used my best regular Super Famicom after that, until a few years later I went back inside the mini and repaired my mistake. My skills had improved a bit. I posted about it here:

https://gbatemp.net/threads/repaired-my-own-f-u-on-super-fami-jr.460319/#post-7080439


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 6, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


> No. All my stuff still works just fine. Generally speaking, Japanese people take good care of their stuff so that helps. I bought all my old consoles on vacation in Tokyo in 2013 and 2015. I also have a Famicom AV, a couple N64's, and a beautiful orange Gamecube with matching controllers and Gameboy Player which I modded with a Xeno GC.
> 
> But I would caution about attempting mods unless you have the soldering skills already - don't try to learn on your consoles. When I first attempted the S-video & RGB mod on my Super Famicom Jr., I messed up with the soldering iron and pulled a leg off the S-RGB chip. I was still able to use S-video, but not RGB. Which, since I was buying a Framemeister really sucked. I just used my best regular Super Famicom after that, until a few years later I went back inside the mini and repaired my mistake. My skills had improved a bit. I posted about it here:
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/repaired-my-own-f-u-on-super-fami-jr.460319/#post-7080439



To be honest I am not planning to use original snes on hd tv because I have to mod it and then buy ossc to upscale. I would just buy analog super nt for hd tv.

it there a difference between 1chip and 2chip on crtv? I only know that the original snes mini has the best picture for crtv.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 6, 2020)

This crazy man sells new snes for $1000 usa dollars hehe


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 6, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> To be honest I am not planning to use original snes on hd tv because I have to mod it and then buy ossc to upscale. I would just buy analog super nt for hd tv.
> 
> it there a difference between 1chip and 2chip on crtv? I only know that the original snes mini has the best picture for crtv.




Yes the 1chip video output is superior. But you really won't notice a _huge_ difference unless you're using RGB output and a very high quality CRT. I would be concerned more with the physical and cosmetic condition of the console, especially since 1chip models are relatively scarce and expensive. Like I said, make sure to find a good 3rd party cable with S-video, assuming your TV has S-video input. Compared to the standard composite output, this will make a bigger difference than 2chip vs. 1chip.

Also yes the mini has the best output of all, but only if you mod it. So don't worry about that either. If you decide later that original hardware is your thing, you can always save up and get something nice. There's nothing wrong with a 'regular' SNES.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 6, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


> Yes the 1chip video output is superior. But you really won't notice a _huge_ difference unless you're using RGB output and a very high quality CRT. I would be concerned more with the physical and cosmetic condition of the console, especially since 1chip models are relatively scarce and expensive. Like I said, make sure to find a good 3rd party cable with S-video, assuming your TV has S-video input. Compared to the standard composite output, this will make a bigger difference than 2chip vs. 1chip.
> 
> Also yes the mini has the best output of all, but only if you mod it. So don't worry about that either. If you decide later that original hardware is your thing, you can always save up and get something nice. There's nothing wrong with a 'regular' SNES.


Does new Super Nintendo system worth 1000 usa dollars hehe?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> This crazy man sells new snes for $1000 usa dollars hehe


Well, used like new.

Brand new would be if it was sealed.


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 6, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> Does new Super Nintendo system worth 1000 usa dollars hehe?



If you plan to use it, no I don't think so. The only way that would even be worth thinking about is if you were not going to touch it and sell it as still new in the future.

I bought a regular Japanese Super Famicom in the box with matching serial # manuals, plastic bags and all that for about $120 in 2015. (13000 yen) It wasn't brand new untouched, but it was "like new in box" LNIB.

My Super Famicom mini was also 'in the box' but not 'like new.' Still very good though. It was about $140. (15000y)

You can see the mini and also my Famicom AV here:

http://krikzz.com/forum/index.php?topic=773.0


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


> If you plan to use it, no I don't think so. The only way that would even be worth thinking about is if you were not going to touch it and sell it as still new in the future.
> 
> I bought a regular Japanese Super Famicom in the box with matching serial # manuals, plastic bags and all that for about $120 in 2015. (13000 yen) It wasn't brand new untouched, but it was "like new in box" LNIB.
> 
> ...


That orange GameCube is a beauty!

I've seen a white GameCube console on the web, but nothing can beat orange. Except the Panasonic GameCube.


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 6, 2020)

Boesy said:


> That orange GameCube is a beauty!
> 
> I've seen a white GameCube console on the web, but nothing can beat orange. Except the Panasonic GameCube.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


>


Do you have the white GameCube as well?


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 6, 2020)

I dont know what to do hehe when the carts arrive I might buy the first console I see to play them hehe


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 6, 2020)

Boesy said:


> Do you have the white GameCube as well?



No. Just the orange. There was also a burgundy red Gamecube special edition in Japan which is something to see. It's the "Shar" special edition (character from Gundam). I could have bought one of these at a shop in Akihabara in 2013. It was LNIB, but the price was over $400. Couldn't do it, but now I regret. I also regret passing up on the new, sealed Dreamcasts I saw in one shop. They had stacks of them lol.


NOT my picture


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 6, 2020)

Boesy said:


> That orange GameCube is a beauty!
> 
> I've seen a white GameCube console on the web, but nothing can beat orange. Except the Panasonic GameCube.


I dunno, I might like the teal dev GameCube even more. Even though orange is one of my favorite colors.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 6, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I dunno, I might like the teal dev GameCube even more. Even though orange is one of my favorite colors.
> View attachment 227315



Gamecube spirulina edition hehe

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Crazy


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 7, 2020)

Should I buy pvm for old consoles? 14 inch cost the price in the pic.

Does the 14 inch has all the features?


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 9, 2020)

Question: does usa roms runs slower on pal snes or it doesn’t effect?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> Question: does usa roms runs slower on pal snes or it doesn’t effect?


I was told that USA roms run the same speed as PAL games on a PAL console.

What you can do to fix that, is a 50/60 mod switch.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 9, 2020)

I finally got them all :-)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Regrets? Just a little bit hehe


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> I finally got them all :-)
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Regrets? Just a little bit hehe


How much did that all cost you? I kinda want that, problem is I'd play it for five minutes and then never touch it again.

I have a 3DS and at best, I play it for 10mins even though I've installed every 3DS game I wanted to play on it.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 9, 2020)

Boesy said:


> How much did that all cost you? I kinda want that, problem is I'd play it for five minutes and then never touch it again.
> 
> I have a 3DS and at best, I play it for 10mins even though I've installed every 3DS game I wanted to play on it.



this much .... very expensive .... and I am not even done I must buy snes and nes.

me too I dont play for long time. it just gives you another type of satisfaction.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I didnt like mega everdrive pro because it moves little bit. the others are fine.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I have to buy five or four 16gb micro sd.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2020)

Almost a grand for all that, not too surprising considering each are in the hundreds.

That SNES Everdrive cartridge fits on, as you know, a EUR/JPN console, but not a USA (unless with cutting a bit and such). Surely an adapter exists like for the EUR/JPN console.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 9, 2020)

Boesy said:


> Almost a grand for all that, not too surprising considering each are in the hundreds.
> 
> That SNES Everdrive cartridge fits on, as you know, a EUR/JPN console, but not a USA (unless with cutting a bit and such). Surely an adapter exists like for the EUR/JPN console.


This is sd2snes pro called fxpak pro these days


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 10, 2020)

Is this un3 or un1?

the case says un3 but I am not sure

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

It is not going inside the curve


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 10, 2020)

What does it say? 1chip?


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 10, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> It is not going inside the curve




If that fxpak pro is not fitting properly inside a USA SNES, you should get a cheap US SNES game cart to use as a donor shell. You'll have to remove a small amount of plastic with a file and sandpaper to make the SD slot, but the cart will fit and look better.

When I bought my SD2SNES and my ED64 they were bare boards, no cartridge shell. I bought the cheapest unpopular old games I could find in a secondhand shop for about $1 each, took the pcb's out, cleaned and modified the cart shell, and started playing.

I did buy my N8 in a finished shell from Krikzz.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 10, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


> If that fxpak pro is not fitting properly inside a USA SNES, you should get a cheap US SNES game cart to use as a donor shell. You'll have to remove a small amount of plastic with a file and sandpaper to make the SD slot, but the cart will fit and look better.
> 
> When I bought my SD2SNES and my ED64 they were bare boards, no cartridge shell. I bought the cheapest unpopular old games I could find in a secondhand shop for about $1 each, took the pcb's out, cleaned and modified the cart shell, and started playing.
> 
> I did buy my N8 in a finished shell from Krikzz.


It fits .... but there is something pushing it back little bit


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 16, 2020)

Someone is selling these locally hehe should I buy them both cost 230 usd.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 16, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> Someone is selling these locally hehe should I buy them both cost 230 usd.


Japanese GBA games are generally genuine, but he careful. There are waves of fake GBA carts.

That's why I don't buy GBA games. Specifically Dragon Ball Advanced Adventure which I really want though with games around I'd need to verify it's genuine.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 19, 2020)

Just bought this for the flast cart it is fine but the control feels hard the dpad has resistance is it normal?


----------

